
China is monitoring employees' brain waves and emotions: $315M profit increase - georgecmu
https://nordic.businessinsider.com/china-emotional-surveillance-technology-2018-4
======
bGl2YW5j
What more is there to say other than it's just wrong. Whilst interesting
technology, can us humans really be trusted to do the right thing with it just
yet, if ever?

~~~
Fjolsvith
That's why we're going to set up AI to monitor and adjust us.

~~~
acct1771
"We're going to set up"

~~~
Fjolsvith
""We're""

------
Rzor
I wonder when they'll start to give some pills to employees instead of sending
them home. After all, they might need just a little bit of "motivation".

------
tribesman
One key thing is that while a lot of employees work hard, there are others who
hide in the office and still manage to glide far at the expense of other
honest employees. If such technology can be used to detect dishonest employees
who are eating into wages of honest employees, it can prove to be game changer
and liberate honest employees from extra burden.

It's never okay for dishonest people to not improve just because other honest
people are paying for their mistake.

